# Pull-Box Enigma



## Bitto (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello all! I'm new here and I desperately need to know the difference between a J-Box and a Pull Box. I'm training to be an Electrical Designer for a Coastal Engineering firm, and they have previously used pull-boxes thruout their marinas. I need to know what function do these so-called pull-boxes serve. I understand the funcion of a J-Box, but a pull box is beyond my comprehension. HELP!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bitto said:


> Hello all! I'm new here and I desperately need to know the difference between a J-Box and a Pull Box. I'm training to be an Electrical Designer for a Coastal Engineering firm, and they have previously used pull-boxes thruout their marinas. I need to know what function do these so-called pull-boxes serve. I understand the funcion of a J-Box, but a pull box is beyond my comprehension. HELP!


A pull box is a point at which a raceway is terminated to assist in pulling the conductors into the raceway. Raceways cannot have more than 360° of bends in it, but in order to get from point A to point B, sometimes you must have more than that. So to satisfy Article 3xx.26, you install a pull box.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

I believe the more proper term would be "pull point" An LB or other condulet is considered a pull point but often not legal for joints to be made in such.

a junction box would simply define a box that is also a pull point but would presumably have the required area to allow junctions in the wires.

as 480 stated, the 360º limitation of bends in a raceway of the NEC would require pull points to prevent anything greater than 360º between any pullpoints. They do not need to be "boxes".


----------



## Bitto (Jul 2, 2008)

Great answers guys! But I'm still lost! Does the cable end at a terminal within the box and then starts as a new section (per se) of cable? If not what purpose does running the cable trhough the box serve?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bitto said:


> Great answers guys! But I'm still lost! Does the cable end at a terminal within the box and then starts as a new section (per se) of cable? If not what purpose does running the cable trhough the box serve?


If you need to install more than 360° of bends in your raceway to get from point A to point B, you install a pull point in order to keep each section of raceway at or under that 360°.

For instance, if you need to install six 90s, you would have this

Origin-90-90-90-90-90-90-Termination. 

This gives you 540° of bends, not allowed by the NEC. So you install a pull point (such as a pull box) in order to break the raceway up.

Origin-90-90-90-Pull Box-90-90-90-Termination. 

Now you have two raceways, each 270° in bends and legal. Whether you pull from the pull box to each end, or from the end to the pull box is your choice. Whether you make up the conductors in that pull box again, is your choice.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

Great answer Sparky


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

To add to 480's reply - if you just pull your conductors through the box - you do not need to ground it [if its metal] as long as there are no connections in it.

~Matt


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Pulling through a pipe with 540 degrees of bend would SUCK too. lol
Although coreline seems to negate this whole 360 degree bends thing somehow.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> Pulling through a pipe with 540 degrees of bend would SUCK too. lol
> Although coreline seems to negate this whole 360 degree bends thing somehow.


I've done some long pulls into parking lot lights that are a major pain with only 180° in them.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I am just happy that someone figured out that a string, a little plastic bag or mouse and vac or compressor could do it without a fishtape.


----------

